# Fat Bastardo Here



## Fat Bastardo (Jun 19, 2015)

My favorites presidents of all time are William Howard Taft and Teddy Roosevelt. In more modern times I like Bill the "Big Dog" Clinton. 

I will be discussing important issues and the most important issue that the corporate media ignores is the medical holocaust which kills at least 1 million Americans per year and maims millions more. If anyone here defends doctors and their loathsome industry be prepared for a not so gentle fact enema and reality check.






Fat Bastardo...one of many meat faced Americans.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 19, 2015)

WELCOME ABOARD!   Feel Free to Jump In.............


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to the shark tank.


----------



## Fat Bastardo (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you for your warm welcome!


----------



## Fat Bastardo (Jun 19, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Welcome to the shark tank.



I eat sharks for breakfast raw.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2015)

Is that really your pic??


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 19, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> medical holocaust which kills at least 1 million Americans per year and maims millions more.


Agreed.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the shark tank.
> ...


----------



## Fat Bastardo (Jun 19, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Is that really your pic??



Here's the deal. I Fat Bastardo am the defacto leader of the fat acceptance movement and that is an old picture. I have since lost all my blubber but if I present as a lean guy I lose credibility with all my fatlings. I still have my fattitude but my blubber was killing me so I got rid of it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 19, 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen beim USMB, Herr Fat Bastardo!

Ich hoffe, Du genießt Deine Zeit hier in Hülle und Fülle.

Falls Du Twinkies brauchen solltest, frag doch mal TemplarKormac, der hat eine Faible für so etwas...

Hast nicht gewußt, daß diese Seite in der Wirklichkeit eine Deutsche-Seite ist, nicht wahr?

Und alle, die hier herumschwimmen, sind sehr, sehr schlank!!!




Now, start learning German really, really fast!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Herzlich Willkommen beim USMB, Herr Fat Bastardo!
> 
> Ich hoffe, Du genießt Deine Zeit hier in Hülle und Fülle.
> 
> ...



It would be faster for him to just eat a small German.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> My favorites presidents of all time are William Howard Taft and Teddy Roosevelt. In more modern times I like Bill the "Big Dog" Clinton.
> 
> I will be discussing important issues and the most important issue that the corporate media ignores is the medical holocaust which kills at least 1 million Americans per year and maims millions more. If anyone here defends doctors and their loathsome industry be prepared for a not so gentle fact enema and reality check.
> 
> ...


OK ... when you have something to say, just fire away. Oh, and you'll be so easy since you've mentioned your like for Bill Clinton. That was mistake number one. You set yourself up big time. Welcome aboard.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Fat Bastardo said:
> 
> 
> > My favorites presidents of all time are William Howard Taft and Teddy Roosevelt. In more modern times I like Bill the "Big Dog" Clinton.
> ...



Better watch out, Fat Bastard. Sonny here thinks Ol' Bill was an awful president. Then again....Sonny thinks every president who has served in his lifetime was an awful president.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 19, 2015)

i liked bill and went to see him  speak at app....

who cares what he looks like...do you plan to fuck him or something


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Fat Bastardo said:
> ...


Only the ones after JFK. The ones before made mistakes, but didn't sell us out "AS" bad as those after. IKE made a bad deal with Japan that started the ball rolling, but it got much worse after he left office. Since JFK, politics in Washington has become a brotherhood, a nest of rats, and a corrupt entity pretending to serve this once great nation and her citizens. And, Bill did us no favors. Bill was all for Bill, and did nothing for anyone else except his friends in high places.

Fat can bring it on, I welcome him and anyone else to defend the anti-America crooks that have pretended to represent the best interests of this nation and her citizens. I'm not shy about telling it like it is. Besides, it very difficult to defend "The Washington Brotherhood" after considering the sad shameful situation on Main Street America. Bring it on Fat, it'll be fun.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 19, 2015)

bullshit sonny....bill brought us peace and prosperity that shit ya conservatives talk about but cant seem to do


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> bullshit sonny....bill brought us peace and prosperity that shit ya conservatives talk about but cant seem to do


FYI - I'm NOT a Conservative
Prosperity? ... Well, why not go preach that obvious bullshit to the millions living in poverty, the homeless, those that lost their homes, lost equity in their homes, the unemployed, those wanting full-time jobs but are forced to settle for part-time work, the 45 million on food stamps, those receiving some form of government assistance, college grads flipping burgers and living with parents, the full-time workers that still qualify for government assistance, those paying high rent, those that can't afford proper health care, our lower standard of living, our astronomical national debt that many generations will have to pay, troubled pension funds, cities going bankrupt, our rundown infrastructure, lost tax revenue, employers paying less benefits, the rising cost of higher education, the cost of living, and the growing gap between the rich and the poor. Oh, I almost forgot, the loss of the Middle Class.

Peace? ... Go tell that to our soldiers and their families. And, consider the protests and riots on our streets, racism, mass killings, and military style law enforcement all across this nation. Take a look at the number of citizens that feel the need to arm themselves. And, what about gangs, drug wars, and rogue out-of-control members of law enforcement? Where do you see peace in America?

Pleeeeeeeeeease ... give me a break ........... hell, just turn on the news, look at Main Street America, and listen to people express what has happened to this once great nation. Step outside that bubble that you're obviously living in, and take a look at reality. It's right outside that bubble that you're living in.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> bullshit sonny....bill brought us peace and prosperity that shit ya conservatives talk about but cant seem to do


What did Bill do about our unfair, unjust, and one-sided foreign trade agreements and policies? What did he do about our closed plants and factories? What did he do about alternative energy? What did he do about infrastructure? What did he do about government corruption? What did he do about the injustices in our judicial system? What did he do about illegal immigration? What did he do about fair taxation across the board? What did he do about poverty and homelessness? What did he do about affordable health care for all Americans? What did he do about eminent domain? What did he do about securing our borders and ports? .............. What exactly did he do?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 19, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Herzlich Willkommen beim USMB, Herr Fat Bastardo!
> ...


[emoji38]

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit sonny....bill brought us peace and prosperity that shit ya conservatives talk about but cant seem to do
> ...


Deutsch, sonny, Deutsch!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


Meaning what? In English ?


----------



## gipper (Jun 19, 2015)

This shooting is a toofer for the radical Left.  

1. Racism
2. Guns

It is their nirvana.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 19, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> My favorites presidents of all time are William Howard Taft and Teddy Roosevelt. In more modern times I like Bill the "Big Dog" Clinton.
> 
> I will be discussing important issues and the most important issue that the corporate media ignores is the medical holocaust which kills at least 1 million Americans per year and maims millions more. If anyone here defends doctors and their loathsome industry be prepared for a not so gentle fact enema and reality check.
> 
> ...



You like Slick Willie Clinton huh? a mass murderer who did the same thing DICK Nixon did.Nixon expanded the vietnam war to get everybodys attention away from the watergate scandal.Billy boy did the same thing starting a war to get everybodys attention away from monica.

Not to mention if your a friend of Bills you wind up as a mysterious dead body.Ask vince foster and ron brown and many others who knew too much about his scandals and paid the price for it as a result not to mention the many people in arkansas including kids he had killed off because for witnessing the CIA he allowed to smuggle drugs into mena arkansas in exchange for weapons to be shipped to the contras in Nicuagua.an operation that he was running with his buddy Vice President George Bush at the time when Bush was VP and he was governor of arkansas.

you might take a couple hours here to get educated on this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 19, 2015)

Here we go again,have you seen that video by chance? you should watch it if you havent.Its an old video from the past but i know you will still be blown away by it.


----------



## April (Jun 19, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> My favorites presidents of all time are William Howard Taft and Teddy Roosevelt. In more modern times I like Bill the "Big Dog" Clinton.
> 
> I will be discussing important issues and the most important issue that the corporate media ignores is the medical holocaust which kills at least 1 million Americans per year and maims millions more. If anyone here defends doctors and their loathsome industry be prepared for a not so gentle fact enema and reality check.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdk (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome! Cheers!


----------



## boedicca (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots, although I suspect you need a rather large needle.

Ow.


----------



## Fat Bastardo (Jun 19, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Fat Bastardo said:
> 
> 
> > My favorites presidents of all time are William Howard Taft and Teddy Roosevelt. In more modern times I like Bill the "Big Dog" Clinton.
> ...



If there was anything to the Vince Foster thing Ken Starr would have nailed him. There is nothing there.

Monica Lewinsky was a blip on the screen. Nixon had a mistress, Pappy Bush was a pedophile , Kennedy had a mistress, Bush/Shrub had a mistress, as did FDR.

As to getting educated, based on what you wrote I think it would be best if I Fat Bastardo did the educating. First off when you make a statement post a link. Repeating Fox News propaganda and Alex Jones ravings are not facts.

If the CIA wanted to give weapons to the Contra they would have just done it and nobody would ever know.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2015)

Bush was a pedophile??? First I ever heard of it.


----------



## Fat Bastardo (Jun 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Bush was a pedophile??? First I ever heard of it.



Google it. Not W but his pappy. According to the Washington Times a right leaning newspaper Pappy was running a sex ring out of the Reagan Whitehouse. LINK


----------



## Gracie (Jun 20, 2015)

So....it begs the question why his son was voted in to office twice.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 20, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> My favorites presidents of all time are William Howard Taft and Teddy Roosevelt. In more modern times I like Bill the "Big Dog" Clinton.
> 
> I will be discussing important issues and the most important issue that the corporate media ignores is the medical holocaust which kills at least 1 million Americans per year and maims millions more. If anyone here defends doctors and their loathsome industry be prepared for a not so gentle fact enema and reality check.
> 
> ...


You are holocausting yourself with your obesity.


----------



## Fat Bastardo (Jun 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> So....it begs the question why his son was voted in to office twice.



Technically speaking Bush was not elected by the people. Gore had more votes. His brother Jeb rigged Florida. W did go AWOL though.


----------



## Fat Bastardo (Jun 20, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Fat Bastardo said:
> 
> 
> > My favorites presidents of all time are William Howard Taft and Teddy Roosevelt. In more modern times I like Bill the "Big Dog" Clinton.
> ...



Actually I have not been overweight for several years but as the leader of the fat acceptance movement I have an image to maintain. AND BTW if you get personal with the insults I will trash your heroes like that pedophile draft dodger Ted Nugent.

Gluttony is a very Republican virtue. See what I mean?


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 20, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So....it begs the question why his son was voted in to office twice.
> ...




BDS Moonbat alert!

.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Fat Bastardo said:
> ...


oh man your in denial mode.lol. amazing how when these uncomfortable facts are exposed people assume i get it from alex jones and FOX.fox is a CIA mouthpiece so thats the last media source i listen to.hannity and colmes and o'reily are CIA plants dude.


starr? you cant be serious? He was never serious on ever trying to expose anything.

arkansas state troopers told independent investigaters they had knowledge of clintons drug smuggling activites and as a result,were flown into washington and were willing to testify about this but congress never called them in to testify,you are not aware of this because  it wasnt reported in the LAMESTREAM media.  i knew about this way before i even knew alex jones dude

one of his very own body guards that served in the white house with him testified before an arkansas grand jury about all this and the guy in that video who wrote a book about it called CLINTON BUSH AND THE CIA,he tried to sue clinton for trying to implicate him in the drug smuggling.He was too naive though to understand that presidents can get with anything in the world, naive that there is one different law for politicians than there is us.

that arkansas state trooper backed up what terry reed the guy in the video said about Bush and clinton involved in drug smuggling.

clinton sent him on an one of those assignments for the CIA not bothering to tell him what the CIA was really doing and when he discovered that clinton lied to him and found out what the CIA was really up to,he was livid with him and confronted him yelling at him for getting him involved with the CIA's drug smuggling and clinton replied saying-Hey dont wory,my buddie Bush knows all about this.

the bushs and clintons have been long time pals forever having been photographed golfing together and canoeing trips.barbara has said clinton is like a second son to her.

click on this link,you can see that arkansas state trooper indeed knew clinton very well.



L. D. Brown has been a witness to almost all of the alleged offenses circling around Bill Clinton in Arkansas: misuse of state funds for sexual liasons, Whitewater, illegal campaign fundraising and bribery, as well as cocaine use and cocaine smuggling. Through his cooperation with prosecutors and congressional investigators, Brown has learned the inside story on Robert Fiske's and Kenneth Starr's operations and on congressional hearings. But most of all, L. D. Brown can tell the story of the methods used by the Clinton White House to control potentially damaging witnesses. Most of what is written in this book has been told under the penalty of perjury to investigators for Congress and the Office of Independent Counsel. Documentation for many events has been included in an appendix. However incredible as some details may seem, they are backed up by evidence including recent disclosures confirming an incident involving Brown in England.
Crossfire Witness in the Clinton Investigation L. D. Brown 9781582750033 Amazon.com Books


dude stop being afraid and living in denial that you liked a murderer and take the time to watch the damn video.


oh and here is the proof in the pudding that the mass murderers,the clintons and bushs are very good pals. here is clinton and bush even confessing they are good pals.



americans worst nightmare will happen again im sure with another clinton or bush in office,that seems to be their plan.

if your too afraid to look at something that tears down what you have been programmed and conditioned to believe.well then the government loves you for being afraid.they count on it and your making it easy for them to get away with their crimes by burrying your head in the sand with that ostrich..


----------



## boedicca (Jun 20, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So....it begs the question why his son was voted in to office twice.
> ...



You are a moron.   I'd suggest a remedial class on The Constitution, but I doubt you have the reading comprehension abilities to benefit from it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Bush was a pedophile??? First I ever heard of it.
> ...



you ever do any research,many credible people have come forward over the years despite being afraid of being ridiculed to talk about this truth here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Fat Bastardo said:
> 
> 
> > My favorites presidents of all time are William Howard Taft and Teddy Roosevelt. In more modern times I like Bill the "Big Dog" Clinton.
> ...


Indeed.so very true.he has set himself up that he is in denila about thsi mass murderer and has listened way too much to CIA news reporting.i took him to school on this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit sonny....bill brought us peace and prosperity that shit ya conservatives talk about but cant seem to do
> ...


you are overloading him with wayyyyyy too much logic and common sense with pesky facts he will have a mental breakdown being so much overloaded with these facts of clintons corruption.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 yeah their too easy and fun to take to school.

the only halfway decent president we have had since JFK who i would say was not evil and corrupt,was carter and that is why so many americans have been brainwashed and programmed their whole lives into thinking he was so horrible is the media and our corrupt school system has programmed them into thinking reagan was so great and carter was so bad. carter never started any wars against any country and that is why there has always been a smear campaine against him by the media which sadly,many americans have fallen for that propaganda on him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So....it begs the question why his son was voted in to office twice.
> ...


dude hate to break the news to you but presidents are NEVER elected by the people,americans been been brainwashed into believing they elect these people by our corrupt school system not understanding they are selected for us by the establishment,whoever they want in,they put in,votes are rigged in every presidential election.lol

they knew that clinton was so evil and corrupt and would follow their planned agenda for the destruction of america and be their willing puppet for him.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 20, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Fat Bastardo said:
> ...


I will get personal, fatties like you are repulsive. You shouldn't be accepted, but shamed, for your lack of self control and discipline. Glorifying you ugly eyesores is disgusting and it damages the society.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 20, 2015)

Um...isn't this the Introduction thread where newbs are welcomed? Did I stumble in the wrong thread? Y'all need to lighten up.

Meanwhile..............

Fat Dude.....you should start a new thread in the political forum cuz this one is supposed to be all nice and fluffy.


----------



## Fat Bastardo (Jun 20, 2015)

percysunshine said:


> Fat Bastardo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...








Where ever you find a fact hater you find a right wing nut. I think for that nasty insult I will be starting a thread about the epidemic of child molesting among today's Republicans. 

Get ready righties for the truth about how depraved your heroes are. The only thing worst than a Republican politicians are the trash who votes for them. This is going to be a blood bath you neocons. I'm not some liberal who plays the victim nor do I try to reason with the right wing trash. I merely beat them with the facts and hope the ensuing cognitive dissonance causes them to have a stroke or heart attack.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 20, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So....it begs the question why his son was voted in to office twice.
> ...




The Constitution clearly outlines how you win a presidential contest: via an absolute majority of electors.

Bush 43 won in 2001: 271-266-1

It was the second closest outcome of electors in our history, after 1876.

End of story.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 20, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Fat Bastardo said:
> ...



If you want to be the top Moonbat in USMB, you will have some serious competition. I wish you luck.



.


----------



## Fat Bastardo (Jun 20, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Fat Bastardo said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



Lack of self control you mean like these heroes of yours? Wait until I post about the Republican pedophiles that you righties worship. This really goes to self control and not as much to the slime ball pedophile but for the slime ball voters.

So before you accuse me take a look at your heroes


----------



## Fat Bastardo (Jun 20, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Um...isn't this the Introduction thread where newbs are welcomed? Did I stumble in the wrong thread? Y'all need to lighten up.
> 
> Meanwhile..............
> 
> Fat Dude.....you should start a new thread in the political forum cuz this one is supposed to be all nice and fluffy.


I plan on doing that but I gave fair warning to the wingnuts that if they start with the schoolyard insults and lies that I would bury them in a flabbalanche of facts about Republicans.

The thing is they see a fat guy who is not a typical Fox News Rush Limbaugh ditto head they feel betrayed. Generally fat guys are not all the bright and along with being physically lazy they tend to be intellectually lazy and all the have are off topic insults. There are exceptions. Also, if you read what I wrote in an earlier post you will see that I am no longer a big fat gluttonous beef bag with type 2 diabetes and heart disease. I am the leader of the new fat acceptance movement. ALL fat people are gluttons to one degree or another. They choose it. I respect their self-indulgent hedonistic choices and shortened lifespans. The reason I am leading the movement is because fat men had been excluded from the movement which had been run previously by angry jealous man-hating fat girls. My team has pretty much shutdown the 3rd wave fat feminism and we are ushering in the age of the American glutton. It's mostly satire but there are some valid and reasonable points to it. Such as the fact that fat men are jolly and that fat women are nasty.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't think being fat means lazy or nasty. I eat like a 5 year old. My body stores even that small amount. So sometimes its health issues and nothing can be done about it. Sometimes it IS gluttony. But that is neither here nor there. I didn't consider John Candy stupid....nor is John Goodman and both are pretty portly. I have known and had friends obese and they were neither stupid or lazy. Some liked to eat. Some had medical issues.

That is neither here nor there.  Politics, convos, etc are for all and intro threads should be kept as intro. Then move on to other forums. Just my opinion, though, which means squat. Just sayin'.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 20, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Um...isn't this the Introduction thread where newbs are welcomed? Did I stumble in the wrong thread? Y'all need to lighten up.
> ...




Bigot much?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 20, 2015)

I missed a bunch of posts in this thread until just now.
Wow. You have a fascination/issue with fat folks..and you squish them in a box of "you're fat, so you must be a republican".
What about independents? Are they fat or skinny?

Never mind.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 20, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Fat Bastardo said:
> ...


I like how you justify your obesity by comparing yourself to fat Republican faggots and pedos.


----------

